# Imac 27 : Carte SD glissée dans lecteur CD...



## elinea (8 Février 2010)

... j'ai bêtement glissé ma carte SD dans le lecteur CD.
La carte est partie dedans... 

Le lecteur ne lit plus les CD (normal...) :mouais:


QUe faire...? 

Merci


----------



## ntx (8 Février 2010)

Il y a déjà eu un long sujet à ce propos, fait une recherche. 

Il serait temps qu'Apple déplace le lecteur de CD :rateau:


----------



## gilbdav (8 Février 2010)

Mise à part faire rentrer une camera endoscopique et une pince chirurgicale, la seule chose à faire c'est d'ouvrir...
Désolé...


----------



## brembo (8 Février 2010)

elinea a dit:


> ... j'ai bêtement glissé ma carte SD dans le lecteur CD.
> La carte est partie dedans...
> 
> Le lecteur ne lit plus les CD (normal...) :mouais:
> ...


A priori, certaines personnes ont eu le même problème, et elles ont réussi à sortir la SD card elle même.

Bon courage


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2010)

C'est mon jour de bonté 

Ici et là, des collègues à toi. Plus qu'un quatrième pour la belote


----------



## elinea (9 Février 2010)

bon, en fait, c'est simple : on penche le mac et on introduit un embout soft pour faire sortir la carte.

Ouf! c'est fini. 

merci pour les infos.

A+


----------



## chafpa (9 Février 2010)

Bravo, belle manoeuvre


----------



## jugnin (10 Août 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est mon jour de bonté
> 
> Ici et là, des collègues à toi. Plus qu'un quatrième pour la belote





			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> autrement à titre d'info vous avez jamais mis une carte sd  dans le lecteur cd de votre imac (tout neuf) (par inadvertance) ?



Belotte.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2010)

Il fut un temps - on était alors sous Tiger - où le gagnant de la semaine sur ce forum était celui qui avait la mauvaise idée de renommer son dossier utilisateur.

Ce problème ayant été résolu par la Pomme et ne se produisant plus (du moins personne ne vient en parler ici), je pense qu'on pourrait relancer le concours avec ceux qui se trompent de fente et mettent leur carte SD dans le graveur. 


Cela dit, il est vrai que l'emplacement du lecteur de cartes SD, à côté du graveur, est mal choisi et Apple aurait pu profiter de la mise à jour de la gamme pour corriger ça.


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2010)

D'ailleurs, *Clubic* en a fait ses choux gras


----------



## lucus64 (27 Mai 2011)

Ce matin, mon fils, à qui j'avais demandé de télécharger les dernières photos, est revenu vers moi en disant que la carte SD était passée dans le lecteur CD. Le pauvre s'est pris une belle engueulade , et moi je n'ai réussi qu'à la pousser un peu plus avec une pince à épiler jusqu'à ce qu'elle disparaisse complètement derrière les lèvres en mousse.
Heureusement, que les forums sont là (à vrai dire c'est la première fois que je trouve cela très efficace) et ce soir en 10 minutes de recherche et 3 forums visités , on retrouve une solution efficace :
Débrancher le mac,
Le mettre sur la tranche fente en bas
approcher le petit embout suceur de l'aspirateur devant la fente (ça devient graveleux)
Et la carte réapparait facilement. (même pas besoin d'aller la chercher au fond du sac d'aspirateur, mais attention tout de même.) 
Et nous sommes réconciliés par la même occasion.   OUF, Ca c'est le plus important.


----------



## r e m y (27 Mai 2011)

C'est pas le fiston qu'il faut engueuler, mais le designer d'Apple qui a eu l'idée saugrenue de mettre cette fente pour SDCard à cet endroit!


----------



## zbaobab (2 Juin 2011)

Cliquez sur l'image ...
Voir la pièce jointe 60192


----------



## SebGeek (25 Octobre 2011)

lucus64 a dit:


> Ce matin, mon fils, à qui j'avais demandé de télécharger les dernières photos, est revenu vers moi en disant que la carte SD était passée dans le lecteur CD. Le pauvre s'est pris une belle engueulade , et moi je n'ai réussi qu'à la pousser un peu plus avec une pince à épiler jusqu'à ce qu'elle disparaisse complètement derrière les lèvres en mousse.
> Heureusement, que les forums sont là (à vrai dire c'est la première fois que je trouve cela très efficace) et ce soir en 10 minutes de recherche et 3 forums visités , on retrouve une solution efficace :
> Débrancher le mac,
> Le mettre sur la tranche fente en bas
> ...



J'approuve cette solution : ma -si géniale soeur  - a réussi par je ne sais quel moyen, à coincer sa carte SD dans le lecteur . En trouvant cette solution, je l'ai tout de suite essayée ! Résultat : Une carte SD en parfait état de marche qui ressort comme par magie et un lecteur SuperDrive intact ! Merci !


----------



## vincha (10 Décembre 2011)

SebGeek a dit:


> J'approuve cette solution : ma -si géniale soeur  - a réussi par je ne sais quel moyen, à coincer sa carte SD dans le lecteur . En trouvant cette solution, je l'ai tout de suite essayée ! Résultat : Une carte SD en parfait état de marche qui ressort comme par magie et un lecteur SuperDrive intact ! Merci !



Bonjour,

Je viens de rejoindre ce forum et j'ai exactement le meme probleme que lucus.
Ma carte SD est rentrée bien au fond du lecteur CD qui ne peut plus expulser ni le cd ni la carte.
Bizarrement, le titre du cd apparait bien sur itunes, mais ne marche pas.
Je vais tenter la solution de l'aspirateur et vous donne mon feedback - je ne souhaite VRAIEMENT pas donner mon imac 21,5" au SAV car trop compliqué de sauvegarder tous mes GO de données, et peut pas rester sans machine...

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h27 ----------

ça y est la carte SD est extraite grace a la methode du l'aspiration. Merci pour le conseil.

Le probleme est que le lecteur CD n'arrive toujours pas a ejecter le CD. Ce dernier marche bien en lecture, mais à l'ejection, il essaye de sortir mais n'y arrive pas.

Qu'en pensez vous? Est ce que mon lecteur est bousillé? 

Merci


----------



## vincha (18 Décembre 2011)

vincha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de rejoindre ce forum et j'ai exactement le meme probleme que lucus.
> Ma carte SD est rentrée bien au fond du lecteur CD qui ne peut plus expulser ni le cd ni la carte.
> ...



Personne n'a de conseils là dessus.?
Le CD ne veut plus sortir meme avec les manips d'ejection forcée. 
Comment peut on aider le CD mécaniquement à sortir?

A++


----------



## C@cTuS (18 Décembre 2011)

Non , tu as dû déboiter le contour plastique du lecteur, et du coup , le cd tape dedans en tentant de sortir . Essaye d écarter légèrement la fente à l' aide de quelque chose , lorsque le dvd essaie de sortir .


----------



## vigfred (13 Octobre 2013)

Ma femme a eu ce problème il y a 5 minutes... Je suis allé sur ce forum et j'ai effectué ce que Sebgeek a préconisé, à savoir pencher l'imac et un petit coup d'aspiro à la sortie du lecteur cd... La carte est ressortie directement. 

Merci, Sebgeek.


----------



## r e m y (13 Octobre 2013)

vu que t'as l'aspirateur en main, profites-en pour un passer un coup dans tout l'appartement!


----------



## Jules47 (17 Avril 2014)

A chacun ses solutions. Sans débrancher mais en éteignant l'ordinateur, j'ai mis dans l'ouverture du lecteur CD/DVD une lime à ongles en carton, j'ai doucement fait aller la lime de haut en bas pour repérer l'intrus que j'ai ramené vers la sortie. Ne pas lâcher la lime qui peut vous échapper des doigts. La lime s'est coincée contre la carte SD, j'ai forcé doucement puis j'ai tiré la carte SD par un coin. ça a pris 5 minutes.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (20 Avril 2014)

Il y a quelques semaines j'ai fait quelque chose d'encore plus bête. J'ai tenté de glisser un mini-cd dans la fente de mon imac mi-2011 en ayant omis qu'il ne prenait pas en charge ce type de support 

Et bien entendu je l'ai enfoncé de telle sorte que je ne puisse plus le récupérer :rateau:

le problème s'est résolu en tentant de mettre un CD standard dans le lecteur et en le poussant assez loin, ce qui a eu pour effet d'enclencher le mécanisme d'éjection et j'ai ainsi pu récupérer mon mini-cd délicatement à l'aide d'une pince à épiler et ainsi sauver mon lecteur


----------

